# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'Or 2009 : les rsultats

## Drizzt [Drone38]

Vous les attendiez tous, vous n'en dormiez plus depuis dj plusieurs mois, votre copine/copain menace de vous quitter depuis que vous ne parlez plus que de cela, respirez enfin, voici les rsultats des *Smileys d'or 2009* !!!

Un grand merci pour vos participations de qualit qui nous ont bien fait rire et  tous rendez-vous l'anne prochaine !

_(Pour le smiley bonus qui a permis notamment de dpartager le 3me et le 4me le dtail du score se trouve dans les posts de dtail.)_



 *Smiley d'or : Mlny84 avec 63 points*
 *Smiley d'argent : Maxoo avec 62 points*
 *Smiley de bronze : rone.drone38 avec 60,5 pts*

*4.* Alvaten (60,5 pts)	

*5.* Jbrasselet (58,5  pts)

*6 ex aequo.* shadowmoon (53,5 pts)

*6 ex aequo.* Louis Griffon (53,5	pts)

*8.* Ghost emperor (53 pts)

*9.* Sunchaser (52,5 pts)

*10.* Genoce	(50 pts)	

*11.* Patriarch24 (49,5 pts)	

*12.* Witch (47,5 pts)	

*13.* Seb33300 (46,5 pts)

 *Smiley de Plomb : FrancoisIT	 avec 41 points*



*Et pour finir, les mentions spciales :*

 *Smiley d'auto-plagiat pour Auteur pour avoir re-tent quelqu'un chose qui tait nouveau l'an pass !* 
(et donc nous nous permettons de plagier la rcompense obtenue l'an pass.)

 *Lava Smiley pour Jbrasslet et sa belle interprtation du smiley bonus*

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*1. Mlyn84* 




> !~" 
>  Danger ! Risque de typhon, ouragan, tornade ou chasse d'eau droit devant


D: Typhon, ouragan, tornade a va, mais chasse deau le danger est rel, a mritait bien un avertissement : 3,5/5
R: Twister ! : 4/5




> |# 
>  Un prisonnier en bas du mur qui pense  une solution pour "s'charper"


D: Echarper =  Blesser gravement avec un instrument tranchant; dchiqueter, massacrer.  Mais pourquoi il voudrait faire a le prisonnier ??? 2,5/5
R: Un suicide par peur de la chasse deau ? : 3/5




> *$>< 
>  Mme en ce concentrant aussi fort, pas sr qu'il arrive  matrialiser l'argent pour combler ses dettes ou devenir riche... Faudrait d'abord penser  un montant prcis et pas une *


D: 50000$>< . Ca marche pas non plus, cest nul. 2,5/5
R: Je le savais bien, moi, que les expressions rgulires ont quelque chose de mystique ! 3/5




> ))! 
>  Pas la peine de se taper la tte contre le mur, mme  quatre pattes, a fait toujours autant mal ; et a ne rsoudra pas le bug...


D: Sauf si le bug est dans la tte du dveloppeur : 3/5
R: Linterface chaise/clavier, toujours ! 3/5




> =+ 
>  Un peu gros le fusil par rapport au sniper, heureusement le viseur est l


D: Et cest parti pour une frappe chirurgicale ! 3,5/5
R: Et paf le serpent des concurrents (y aura plus qua le manger  la broche) 4/5.




> }N{ 
>  Ces 2 l ne s'apprcient pas, c'est sr, on voit mme le regard plein de N entre ces deux haineux nez  nez.


D: Jolie alitration en N, a mrite un encouragement : 4/5
R: Japprcie aussi : 4/5




> ~[\^} 
>  Avec les cheveux sur les yeux et sa cravate bizarre, moi aussi je ferai la tte... Mais bon, c'est dans son style "mo".


D: Zavez galr sur ce smiley hein ? Non non ne nous remerciez pas : 2,5/5
R: Au moins, cette explication l est originale ^^ : 3,5/5




> &_! 
>  Faire la manche face au mur, je suis pas sre que a soit trs efficace...


D: Quant tu te retrouves dos au mur des fois le mieux et de faire face : 3/5
R: Car cest quand on est au bord du gouffre quil faut avoir le courage de se relever et faire un grand pas en avant : 3/5




> )- 
>  Le sniper a prfr s'essayer  l'arc finalement


D: Je suis pas sur quil y gagne en efficacit. : 3/5
R: Mais cest plus festif ^^ : 4/5




> _- 
>  un borgne qui repense avec nostalgie  ces 2 yeux


D: Arf, jai cru jusquau bout quil ny aurait pas de plagiat. Dommage. : 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: Au moins, l cest cohrent. 3/5




> <)))>< 
>  encore quelqu'un qui pense pouvoir accomplir des miracles en se concentrant suffisamment : mais non, mme pli en 2, la transmission de pense par les ondes est impossible


D: Mais si cest possible, la preuve tu as transmis ta volont davoir un bonus sur ce smiley bonus et cela est arriv jusqu moi. +0,5
R: Bonus aussi pour moi, mais cest parce que les autres poissonneux sont vraiment pas dou ^^ +0,5

*Total : 63 pts (+1)*
Drizzt : 28,5 pts (+0,5)
Rakken : 34,5 pts (+0,5)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*2. Maxoo* 




> !~" 
> Qui a laiss la cage du Serpent  Sonnette ouverte !!


D: Moi, le bruit de la sonnette mempechait de dormir. 2,5/5
R: Les serpents, a fait peur. 4/5




> |# 
> Zorro qui tire la gueule, parce que le Sergent Garcia lui a coup sa moustache de droite.


D: Don Diego de la Vega ne laissera pas ce crime impuni ! 4/5
R: Bernardoooooo 4/5




> *$>< 
> On a fait cuire le serpent au barbecue  la broche, c'est dlicieux ^^


D: Bien fait, il me reveillera plus comme a : 3/5
R: Et il ne mangera plus de mignonnes petites souris : 2,5/5




> ))! 
> Robocop tente une reconversion dans le cirque avec son nez de clown ^^


D: Je crains que ce soit loup comme reconversion : 2/5
R: Peut mieux faire : 2/5




> =+ 
> Par une nuit de pleine lune, les morts-vivants sortent de leurs tombes.


D: Vite mon champignon mange tombe ! (Plant vs Zombie pour les incultes) : 4/5
R: The return of the vengeance of the killing zombie back from dead again : 4/5




> }N{ 
> Zorro s'est veng, il l'a pas loup !!


D: Je lavais bien dit : 3,5/5
R: Le crime nest jamais longtemps impuni : 3/5




> ~[\^} 
> Les circuits de Frankenstein ont lgrement grills !!


D: Raaaaah Frankenstein na pas de circuit, sa crature oui cependant : 2,5/5 et 0,5 pour lerreur.
R: Y a de lide au niveau de la coupe de cheveux... 3/5




> &_! 
> Ils font des Lgos pirates maintenant ?


D: Ils font bien des lgos StarWars alors pourquoi pas : 2,5/5
R: Oui, et mme que jen avais dj quand jtais gosse, un tel manque de culture ne vaut pas plus de : 2/5




> )- 
> "No martini, no party"


D: Au shaker, pas  la cuillre : 4/5
R: Joli : 4,5/5




> _- 
> Ils feraient n'importe quoi pour vendre des Lgos aux ados, mme des piercings !


D: A quand Barbie piercings avec le materiel  tatouer inclus : 3/5
R: Vives les Goths : 2,5/5




> <)))>< 
> Mais qui a tu Mauriiiiice !!!


D: Cest pas moi, mais a reste encore trop poissonneux pour mriter des points : +0
R: Ahhh, Maurice : +1, mais cest parce que je suis de bonne humeur.


*Total : 62 pts (+1)*
Drizzt : 30,5 pts (+0)
Drizzt : -1 pour critique du Jury
Drizzt : +1 parce que je suis pas rancunier  :;): 
Rakken : 31,5 pts (+1)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*3. rone.drone38* 





> !~" 
> Tiens, j'irais bien promener mon chien en monocycle !


D: Faut quand meme vachement avoir confiance en son chien je trouve. : 4/5 et 0,5 pour avoir retourn le smiley de plus de 90.
R: Y a pas jeu, le gars est pas borgne ! : 4/5 et -0,5 pour le retournement de smiley.




> |# 
> Attention, hlicoptre bombardier d'eau en approche !


D: Cest pas avec a quil vont teindre les incendies Australienne ou Califorienne : 2,5/5
R: Bien vu le coup le lhlico : 4/5





> *$>< 
> Je mangerais bien un pche melba !


D: Et oui mais la coupe glace a dj t mentionne : 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: Habituellement, je naime pas sanctionner pour plagiat (dautant que des points sont dj retir par mon collguee), mais l, cest quand mme vraiment proche. 4/5, -2 pour plagiat.





> ))! 
> Attention, Jean alesi est " fond  fond  fond !!!"


D: Je comprends pas, jtais bien, jattaquais et au moment ou je remontais tous le monde, paf gravier. : 5/5 pour celui qui ma fait le plus rire.
R: Excellent, mais compltement incomprhensible sans image. 4/5 -1 pour comprhension.





> =+ 
> Franais old style


D: Mieux que lexplication de Genoce, mais du coup assez proche donc meme note : 3/5
R: Et la baguette ? Elle est ou la baguette ? 3/5




> }N{ 
> C'est un zoli papillon


D: Simple, potique et efficace (mais pas trs drole). : 3,5/5
R: Comme quoi les ides compliques sont toujours les moins simples : 4/5





> ~[\^} 
> Tout shhhhhuuuussssssssss


D: Heureusement quil y avait limage la, mais vu les rsultats peu probants sur ce smiley, je met une note dencouragement : 3/5
R: Idem que tout  lheure, trop difficile  voir sans image. 4/5 -1





> &_! 
> Attention, travers de canard !


D: Y en a un qui tiens pas les rangs au milieu la : 4/5
R: Pour le coup, avec limage, cest vraiment fendard : 4/5




> )- 
> Je vais chez Auchan faire mes courses


D: Mouarf, perso je vais au Casino : 3/5 (limage aide bien sur ce coup)
R: Parait que faut en citer trois pour pas se faire attaquer, alors moi je vais chez Cora : 4/5




> _- 
> J'ecoute highway to hell !


D: Et cest ton choix mais la meme avec limage cest pas a : 1/5
R: Pour le coup, je ne suis pas convaincu non plus. 1/5


Plus le smiley "bonus", qui sera jug essentiellement sur l'orginalit : 



> <)))>< 
> Shiva avec son nez de clown


D: Pas tres respectueux a, attention  la colre divine. En tout cas meilleur interprtation pour linstant : +1
R: Y a de lide ^^ : +0,5


*Total : 60,5 pts (+1,5)*
Drizzt : 29,5 (+1)
Drizzt : +1 pour lutilisation des images.
Rakken : 31,5 pts (+0,5)
Rakken : +0,5 pour lutilisation des images (je ne mets pas plus, car les images ont dj aid dans les notes elles-mmes)
Rakken : -2 pour ne pas avoir post soi mme.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*4. Alvaten* 





> !~" 
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce gros insecte au plafond ?


D: Toi tu nas pas ton SuperTimor : 2/5
R: Il pique les yeux lui aussi ? 2,5/5




> |# 
> Une leve d'pe et de bouclier


D: Cest plutt une lance quune pe la non ? : 3,5/5
R: Cest vrai que ca fait penser  une lance, mais lide est chouette 4/5




> *$>< 
> Qui c'est le boulet qui vient de verser sa coupe de glace


D: Non pas la nouvelle macadamia de Ben&Jerry ? : 3/5
R: Si cest le gars avec lpe et le bouclier, ramasse l et laisse tomber ;-p 4,5/5




> ))! 
> Sympa ce nouveau fliper.


D: Dsol mais la, a na pas fait tilt : 2/5
R: Pas dextraball 1/5




> =+ 
> Encore une victime de la crise financire


D: Sur sa tombe, ces quelques mots : R.I.B. : 3/5
R: 3/5 + 0,5 parce que le commentaire de mon collgue ma fait rire (petit veinard va) ;-))




> }N{ 
> Yeaa le nouveau vaisseau de dark vador


D: Aprs les Tie Advanced, le Tie Nadvanced ! : 4/5 
R: Nay the force be with you. 4/5




> ~[\^} 
> Une souris (heureuse) de profil


D: Tiens jarrive  voir une vraie souris et une souris de PC sur le smiley. : 2,5/5
R: Vive les ptites fleurs et les ptits moutons bleus 4/5




> &_! 
> Laurel et Hardi de face


D: Cest toi le gros et moi le petit : 3/5
R: Le gros me semble un peu grand, mais passons ^^ 3/5




> )- 
> Arrte de mentir Pinicchio


D: Toi tu es un garon, sinon tu aurais dis : Raconte moi des gros mensonges : 3/5
R: Lhistoire du smiley qui voulait devenir un vrai petit garon 4/5




> _- 
> Pas terrible ce model perscing pour borgne


D: Trop proche du lgo piercing pour ne pas se faire pnaliser mais un peu diffrent donc seulement 1 : 2/5
R: Je ne pnalise pas, mais deux quand mme :-p : 2/5




> <)))>< 
> Attention, ce nouveau misile est redoutable


D: Pas de poisson, miracle ! +0,5
R: Ah, voila une ide quelle est bonne ! +0,5

*Total : 60,5 pts (+1)*
Drizzt : 28 pts (+0,5)
Rakken : 32,5 pts (+0,5)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*5. Jbrasselet* 




> !~" 
> Demandez-moi je suis le roi du break-dance !


D: A A A A Stayiiinnnn Aliveeeeeeee : 3,5/5
R: Quel style dans le mouvement ! 4/5




> |# 
> Et finalement, directement du producteur au consommateur ! Le cochon est pouss tranquillement dans la grille  chair  saucisse !


D: Et comme tout est bon dans le cochon : 4,5/5
R: Trash, mais vridique : 4/5




> *$>< 
> Vivre c'est aussi tendre les bras pour aller chercher les toiles


D: Un peu plus prt des toiles .  : 3/5
R: Le rve, cest important : 4,5/5




> ))! 
> En t, il faut faire attention, les vagues ramnent des mduses !


D: Non Nmo ne va pas dans le banc de mduses cest dangereux : 3/5
R: Les mduses, a pique : 3,5/5




> =+ 
> La reine Marie-Antoinette a encore pris le ferrerro du bas. Catastrophe pour l'ambassadeur !


D: On lui pardonne  Kirsten Dunst, allez un petit bisou et on en parle plus. : 3,5/5
R: Quon lui coupe la tte ! 2/5




> }N{ 
> On ne peut dsigner de vainqueur. Les deux lutteurs viennent de s'endormir l'un sur l'autre.


D: Tout comme moi en essayant de trouver les lutteurs : 1,5/5
R: Pourquoi tant de haine (oui, il fallait que je la case celle-l) ? : 1/5




> ~[\^} 
> Phantasmagroique (rapport au cochon) cette nouvelle attraction, vague, toboggan, montagne russe, carambolage dans un mur de coussin. On recommence ?


D: Ca part un peu en jus de boudin (rapport au cochon) cette explication : 1/5
R: Allez, deux points pour leffort : 2/5



> &_! 
> Premire victime du docteur RemetsLesIdesEnPlace, mthode manuelle


D: Gn ? Il ne te les a pas dplac les ides l le docteur ? 1/5
R: Cest de la cru au th ? 3/5




> )- 
> Et le capitaine toulousain de pelote basque prpare sa chistera pour tenter le point de la victoire !


D: Putaing con mais oui ! 3,5/5
R: Goooooaaaaallll ! 4/5




> _- 
> Zlim vast et vous retrzizez  vu d'oeil !


D: Tout comme la note : 2/5
R: Cruel monde de la consommation : 2/5




> <)))>< 
> ! Gnial ! Le nouveau modle de lampe  plasma qui fait galement thermomtre !


D: Et il parat que cest gnial quand tu as fum (enfin cest ce quon ma dit) : +1
R: Jai t gnreux pour le prcdent et ta lampe est une chouette trouvaille : +2


*Total : 58,5pts (+3)*
Drizzt : 26,5 pts (+1)
Drizzt : +1 pour le Developpez mme si le Z tait limite
Rakken : 30 pts (+2)
Rakken : +1 pour le Developpez aussi

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

6. shadowmoon




> !~" 
> il pleut des cordes, couvre toi bien


D: Il a une tte bizarre ton parapluie la : 2/5
R: Il me semble quen Angleterre, on dit quil pleut des chiens et des chats (ctait la minute culturelle) 2/5.




> |#
> un cochon au barbecue


D: Eh oui mais non, plagia monsieur, le cochon a dj t dit de bien plus belle faon en plus : 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: Le plagiat est un peu lointain et je taccorde le bnfice du doute : 2/5




> *$>< 
> chute du cours du dollar, so shocking


D: Heureusement je ninvestis que dans lor cest plus sur : 2,5/5
R: Un peu facile de parler de dollard avec un symbole $ : 2/5




> ))! 
> attention ! dplacement de particules par ondes sonores


D: Cest a la dualit ondes-corpuscule ? : 2,5/5
R: Cest lhistoire dun bruit qui court : 3/5




> =+
> investisser dans la livre sterling


D: Mais non je tai dj dis, jinvestis dans lor : 2/5
R: La livre = plus de rond ? Ca se tiens. : 3/5




> }N{ 
> le microscope  effet tunnel a captur un neutron


D: La vulgarisation de la science fait des ravages : 3/5 
R: Leffet tunnel, cest un coup  foirer ses projets : 3/5




> ~[\^} 
> une particule qui change de forme en traversant un capteur du LHC


D: Tant de sous investis pour en arriver la. Pas tonnant que toutes les monnaies se cassent la figure : 2,5/5
R: Y a plus qua la capturer  coup de microscope tunnelier : 3/5




> &_!
> un scientifique controlant une distillation (le ! c'est le liquide qui coule)


D: Jaurais prefer un brasseur : 2,5/5
R: Un scientifique qui distille ne peut pas tre entirement mauvais : 3/5




> )- 
> un petit pois qui roule dans un mini-wok portatif (le - c'est la poigne)


D: Quand cest bon, cest bonduelle : 4/5
R: Ah, enfin une ide interessante ! 4/5




> _- 
> ces escaliers sont difficiles, les marches rtrcissent de plus en plus


D: Arf tu maurais parl des escaliers des chevaliers du zodiac tu aurais eu 5 : 3/5
R: ou cest de la 3d, les escaliers sont de plus en plus loigns : 3,5/5




> <)))><
> en exclusivit mondiale, venu du japon, le poisson transgnique aux arrtes rondes


D: Rahhhh mais arrtez de parler de poisson. : +0
R: Ca manque doriginalit tout a +0

*Total : 53,5 pts (+0)* 
Drizzt : 25 pts (+0)
Rakken : 28,5 pts (+0)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

6. Louis Griffon




> !~" 
> Le Tampon de la SNCF


D: Un ticket pour Pau sil vous plat. : 2/5
R: Jai un peu de mal  voir le lien avec la SNCF pour tre honnte : 2/5




> |# 
> Un fauteuil roulant faisant du patin  glace.


D: Cest donc un fauteuil glissant du coup ! : 4/5
R: Discipline olympique ? 4/5




> *$>< 
> La flamme olympique coute cher !


D: Heureusement pour mes impts que Grenoble na pas t retenu pour les JO 2018 : 3/5
R: Mwarf, ma remarque prcdente  t crite sans avoir vu ce smiley-ci. 4/5 + 0,5 parce que je trouve ca fun.




> ))! 
> Un numro poustouflant du cirque de Pquin, ou 2 jeunes femmes sont en quilibre sur une grosse boule porte par un homme couch sur un tabouret.


D: Lequilibre me parat assez instable la : 2/5
R: Je vois les deux femmes, le balons, lhomme, mais ou est le tabouret ? 3/5




> =+ 
> Un homme marchant pniblement sur des charbons ardents


D: Cest le rite de passage ncessaire de toute communaut qui se respecte : 3,5/5
R: Jaime quand une description me fait regarder un smiley avec un il neuf : 4/5




> }N{ 
> Le Prince Charles vu de dos !


D: So shocking ! 4,5/5 (oui je prefere Jean Alesi dans les graviers)
R: Cest pas gentil de se moquer (mais cest drole) 4/5




> ~[\^} 
> Un ptard.


D: Ou un Ricard, ton explication me fout le cafard : 1/5
R: Paf : 2,5/5




> &_! 
> Un pirate.


D: Biiiip mauvaise rponse. 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: Crochet dacier et jambe de bois : 2,5/5




> )- 
> Un quilibriste sur une corde raide.


D: Plutt une cordelette la : 1,5/5
R: Il est pkinois ? : 2,5/5




> _- 
> Un clin d'il de borgne.


D: Je crois que tu as une touche. Mais le borgne cest du dj vu : 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: Mais pourquoi tout le monde voit des borgnes, cest une chenille, cest pourtant clair non ?  1/5

Plus le smiley "bonus", qui sera jug essentiellement sur l'orginalit :



> <)))>< 
> Nmo se fait faire une radiographie !


D: Nemo = poisson = correcteur pas content = pas de bonus. +0
R: Trop facile +0


*Total : 53,5 pts (+0)*
Drizzt : 23,5 pts (+0)
Rakken : 30 pts (+0)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

8. Ghost emperor





> !~" 
> Donc, c'est un mec qui est adoss contre un mur et qui fume une clope


D: Hop sans les mains ! 4/5
R: Waw la dgaine  4/5




> |# 
> Mais il a pris de la fum dans l'oeil...


D: Ben oui  faire le malin  pas tenir sa clope voil ce qui arrive : 3/5
R: Fumer, pique les noeils, il faudrait crire ca sur les paquets 4/5




> *$>< 
> ... et a le piiiqueuh !


D: Il portait des lentilles je suis sur, cest pour a. : 2,5/5
R: En mme temps, cest bien fait pour lui. : 2,5/5




> ))! 
> Alors il frotte de toutes ses forces en esprant que a ailles mieux.


D: Encore un qui se frotte les yeux en oubliant quil porte des lentilles : 2/5
R: Sil avait eu des lunettes, lhistoire naurai pas t la mme : 2,5/5




> =+ 
> Mais a va pas mieux alors il part  l'hosto en ambulance


D: Et une lentille incruste dans lil une ! 2,5/5
R: Le gars est allong, cest ca ? : 3/5




> }N{ 
> Et il dort sous l'effet de l'annestsie


D: Toujours sans avoir enlev ses lentilles : 2/5
R: Bon, le z, je veux bien mais les }{ ? : 2/5




> ~[\^} 
> Au rveil, il veux voir le rsultat (qui n'est pas trs beau  voir, il a trop frott)


D: Ben oui dormir avec ses lentilles cest pas bon il devrait le savoir : 2/5
R: Thmatique ou pas, je ne comprend pas celui l. 1/5




> &_! 
> Et a le dprime compltement


D: Si jeune et dj  moiti aveugle, il y a de quoi dprimer : 2/5
R: Fallait pas se la jouer : 3/5




> )- 
> En se regardant de profil, il est noormal


D: Noormal ok, normal non, il a quand mme un serieux problme la : 2/5
R: Mme pas vrai, il ressemble au piaf de auchan ;-p : 3/5




> _- 
> Mais de face, il lui manque un oeil... sniff


D: Hum cest proche du borgne a, mais comme a rentre dans lhistoire je vais un peu moins pnaliser : 2/5
R: Lunderscore, cest la bouche, le tiret, cest lil, mais pourquoi personne ne voit le  ? 1/5




> <)))>< 
> Et s'il parvenais  remplacer son oeil par celui de ce poisson ?


D: Gnaaaaaaa je vais vous les faire bouffer ces poissons !!!!! +0
R: Pwasson ? +0


Comme quoi, fumer c'est mauvais !

*Totale : 53 pts (+0)*
Drizzt : 24 pts (+0)
Drizzt : +1 pour lhistoire
Rakken : 26 pts (+0)
Rakken : +2 pour lhistoire suivie.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

9. Sunchaser




> !~"
> Attention!, bacteries dans l'eau, urticant!
> Attention (!), bacteries () dans l'eau (~), urticant ('')


D: Apres les mduses les bactries, ma peau est en danger : 3/5
R: Cest parce que tu le vaux bien : 3/5





> |#
> Ici, vous pouvez pcher des poissons a griller.
> Ici, vous pouvez pcher des poissons (|) a griller (#).


D: Le cochon tant dj pris, on attaque les poissons, mais la grille a sent le dj vu donc je pnalise. En plus jen ai marre des poissons : 1,5/5
R: Et moi, jen mange : 3/5





> *$><
> Toute tincelle interdite, risque d'explosion.
> Toute tincelle (*) interdite ($), risque d'explosion (><).


D: Cest ltincelle qui fait dborder le vase a : 2/5
R: Ou la flamme qui fait dborder le pot : 3/5




> ))! 
> Ya de belles fesses a mater ici, humm!
> Ya de belles fesses ( )) ) a mater ()ici, humm! (!)


D: Je prfrai les seins, mais jai pas plus le droit de regarder : 2/5
R: Enfin, il y a des enfants qui nous lisent ! : 1,5/5




> =+
> Et gal hausse des tempratures.
> Et () gal (=) hausse (+) des tempratures ().


H oui, le stagiaire rvait de faire des maths ...
D: Ca tombe bien jaime a les maths : 3,5/5
R: Matheux et calligraphe, waw : 3,5/5




> }N{
> Plage seins nus obligatoire, bikini interdit.


D: Si seulement a pouvait exister : 2,5/5
R: Ah, lt fait grimper les tempratures : 2/5




> ~[\^}
> Les atouts de la ville: mer (~), vieilles fortifications ([), piste de ski - pour l'hiver - et montagne a proximit (\^), et beaux nns sur la plage ( } ).


D: Ils embauchent la bas ? 3/5
R: En fait, jaurai tendance  dire que cest surtout les atouts qui ne sont pas  la ville 1/5




> &_! 
> Ici, on glisse un petit billet en douce au videur d'abord si on veut rentrer dans le club !


D: Et le billets aux jurys alors ? 3/5
R: Nous sommes incorruptibles voyons ! 2,5/5




> )-
> Garder l'oeil ouvert, piqures d'insectes possibles.


D: Heureusement jai mon SuperTimor ! 3/5
R: Un insecte qui pique les yeux ? 3,5/5




> _- 
> Attention! Ne pas tenter de d'utiliser cet escalier, restauration en cours, les dernires marches sont encore en miettes.


D: Hum cest proche de lescalier de shadowmoon a. Je me vois dans lobligation de sanctionner pour plagia : 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: Moi je ne sanctionne pas le plagiat, alors 4/5, parce que cest une chouette image ;-)




> <)))>< 
> Ce poisson n'a plus que la peau sur les os, c'est normal la mer est en train de crever (mais on est tranquille, elle peut pas crier).


D: Si a continue je vais mettre des malus pour les poissons moi. : +0
R: On avait dit  Original . +0



*Total : 52,5 pts (+0)*
Drizzt : 24,5 pts (+0)
Drizzt : +1 pt pour la thmatique panneaux
Rakken : 27 pts (+0)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

10. Genoce





> !~" 
> Un lphant (harnach) qui flippe devant un couple de souris.


D: Cest plutt le gars sur llphant qui devrait flipper : 4/5
R: Joli, lide de llphant, avec la trompe et les oreilles : 4/5




> |# 
> Un mec coinc entre un mur et un grillage !


D: Il y avait moyen de faire mieux avec un mur et un grillage : 2/5
R: Pas super convaincant le bonhomme. Laurait mieux fait de passer ailleurs, un point pour le mur et un autre pour le grillage : 2/5




> *$>< 
> Se rend compte qu'il vient de perdre un billet de 50


D: Si javais retrouv le billet, jaurais certainement mis 5 : 2/5
R: A la fois un peu facile et pas si reprsentatif : 1/5




> ))! 
> En extase devant une belle paire de seins.


D: Ma copine minterdit de regarder les poitrines des autres : 2,5/5
R: On est des gens corrects ici, pas de pron ! : 1/5




> =+ 
> tonn avec le nez cass (le petit pansement blanc en travers) avec un bret Franais


D: Allez, pour le beret je met : 3/5
R: Et moi cest pour le nez qui est une chouette ide. : 2/5




> }N{ 
> Un mec heureux entre deux paires de fesses ...


D: Je serais plutt inquiet moi  sa place : 1/5
R: tsss : 1/5




> ~[\^} 
> Un bateau (voilier) et son sillage !


D: Cest un fameux trois mats pas trs aaaaaro-dynamique, dynamique !! 4/5
R: Cest imag, mais pas si mal 3,5/5




> &_! 
> Un mec devant son pc !


D: Je ressemble quand mme pas  a ? 3,5/5
R: Et qui sait, peut-tre est-il mme entrain de corriger des smiley rigolos ! ? 4/5




> )- 
> Dchir avec un joint  la bouche et LE grand sourire


D: Fumer cest mal. 2/5
R: Etre heureux, cest bien. 2,5/5




> _- 
> blas en regardant l'acn naissante dans la glace


D: Heureusement Biactol est l ! 3/5
R: Je vois bien lacne, mais jai du mal avec la glace. 2/5




> le smiley "bonus"
> <)))>< 
> Un poisson ... 
> 
> *soit original ...*
> un poisson en train d'tre dcoup par un matre des sushis ...


D: Tu aurais mieux fait de dire un poisson reprsent par un matre des smileys. : +0.
R: Cest pas gentil de faire mal aux petits animaux : +0.

*Total : 50 pts (+0)*
Drizzt : 27 pts (+0)
Rakken : 23 pts (+0)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

11. Patriarch24





> !~" 
> Le dveloppeur hait Python.


D: Ok pour le Python, mais a manque un peu dexplication pour lensemble des symboles : 2/5
R: Python, cest le serpent mis  la broche plus haut ? 2/5




> |# 
> Le dveloppeur hait C#.


D: Il est jamais content ce developpeur : 3/5
R: Perso, cest avec le Perl que jai du mal, chacun son truc. 2/5




> *$>< 
> Le dveloppeur rclame de l'argent, mais le budget est serr (crise oblige).


D: Je te comprends mais cette anne pour ton augmentation a va pas tre possible. On a embauch pas mal de jeunes, il sont prioritaires, tu comprends. 3/5
R: Mince, jai eu la mme explication, il y a du vrai la dedans. 3/5




> ))! 
> Le dveloppeur invoque les esprits ancestraux des langages fonctionnels.


D: Je suis pas sur quinvoquer lesprit du Cobold 64 va laider en C#. : 2/5
R: Bah, tout le monde sais quun Kobold, cest une espce de Gobelin, moi ca me semble cohrent, ils ont des chamanes gnralement. 3/5




> =+ 
> Les esprits lui indiquent qu'ils ne peuvent rien pour lui...


D: Je lavais bien dit : 2/5
R: En mme temps, faut jamais faire confiance  un Kobold. 2/5





> }N{ 
> Finalement, le papillon de Sumatra indique au dveloppeur qu'il doit dvelopper en Java.


D: Sympa le papillon, mais dj dit. 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: 3/5 (Ou, pas de commentaire)





> ~[\^} 
> Le dveloppeur part en plerinage sur l'ile de Java pour rencontrer les autochtones et comprendre le langage...


D: Jaurais besoin moi aussi de ce plerinage pour comprendre le lien entre explication et smiley : 1/5
R: +1, ce qui va dailleur donner la note finale. 1/5





> &_! 
> Retour au boulot : le dveloppeur est devant son PC !


D: Comme le papillon : 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: Nempche, depuis les smiley dor de lanne dernire, je ne peu plus voir un & comme autre chose quun gars assis, alors je peux pas vraiment lui en vouloir pour plagiat. 3/5




> )- 
> Le dveloppeur se fait cuire un uf : une pause bien mrite.


D: Le CHSCT risque dtre contre cette pratique de faire cuire des ufs au boulot : 4/5
R: Bah, ca sert  ca un vieux proc, non ? 3,5/5




> _- 
> Les dlais se raccourcissent : il faut se dcider.


D: Encore un projet mal ngoci en amont, et cest le dveloppeur qui trinque : 3/5
R: Ceci tant, ce dveloppeur tait motiv, mais pas dou : 3,5/5





> <)))>< 
> Tout comptes faits, la pche, c'est plus simple.


D: Les poissons cest tabou, on en viendra tous  bout ! +0
R: Ou pas. +0


*Total : 49,5 pts*
Drizzt : 22 pts (+0)
Drizzt : +1 pour la thmatique rcurrente
Rakken : 26 pts (+0)
Rakken : +0,5 pour la thmatique rcurrente (oui, elle tait un peu tire par les cheveux)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

12. Witch




> !~" 
> une cyclone absorbant un serpent y compris sa proie et sa maison :p


D: Cest soit un petit cyclone soit un tres grand serpent mais il y a de lide : 3,5/5
R: A noter quon voit bien lil du-dit cyclop/ne  ^^ : 3,5/5




> |# 
> un pauvre prisonnier da sa chambre, celle ci est tellement petite qu'il a du mal  allonger ses pieds ...


D: Over the hills and far away, a prisoner life for him therell be ! 4/5
R: Freeeedoooooommmmmmmmmm ! 4/5




> *$>< 
> une nana qui joue  la harpe.


D: Et cette description, cest pas du pipeau : 2,5/5
R: Et puis flte, ca vaut au moins : 3/5




> ))! 
> si tu continues  me chercher, je te collerai un coup de baton.


D: Cette explication ne mrite en tout cas pas de bon point. 1,5/5
R: Le monde est cruwel 2/5




> =+ 
> il est tellement beau de regarder le reflet de la lune sur la rivire en traversant un pont.


D: Cest vachement beau ce que tu dis, jen suis tout mu 3/5
R: Encore un peu et je ferais presque un smiley avec une larme  lil. 3,5/5




> }N{ 
> deux nuages lectroniques de deux atomes ayant en commun le mme numro atomique, ils sont si attachs l'un  l'autre ...c'est a l'amour


D: A quand une pice de thatre lOxygene et le Brome, lamour impossible. 3/5
R: Bjour, jai un lectron  livrer au numero 12, cest bien ici ? 3,5/5




> ~[\^} 
> un chinois qui se prpare  la sache d'un gigantesque serpent juste en dehors de sa maison.


D: Qui va  la sache, perd cha plache : 2,5/5
R: En tout cas, ce qui ressort de ce concours, cest que les serpents ne sont pas aims : 2,5/5




> &_! 
> un bb prt de la porte...mais qu'est ce qu'il fait?... entrain de tirer un tapis, je vous jure si quelqu'un ouvre la porte qui est juste  cot ...a ne va pas tre trop drle >_<.


D: Reste plus qu filmer et envoyer tout a  video gag et hop  toi la modique somme de10 000 (blanc) francs (petite rfrence cache ici). 2,5/5
R: Tu connais lhistoire de paf le mme ? 3/5




> )- 
> une autruche


D: Une autruche, un gros uf, une petite note : 1/5
R: Ah, il y a de lide, en mettant les pattes au niveau du -. 3/5




> _- 
> pour a pas trop d'ides, je dirais des traces de quelqu'un qui vient de passez par l, il sont plus claires les traces les plus rcentes...il neige.


D: Merci de nous faire part de ta reflexion, mais nous attendions une rponse claire et dfinie pas le brouillon de tes penses : 1,5/5
R: Pas trop dides ca fait pas trop de point. 0,5.




> <)))>< 
> j'aurais dis un poisson, mais non je vais tenter une autre illusion....qu'est ce que vous pensez d'une partie d'exercice sur les arts martiaux ?


D: Je pense pour le bien de tous quil ne vaut mieux pas que jexprime ce que je pense reellement de ta proposition. +0
R: Je pense que ca ne vaut pas de bonus en fait. +0




*Total : 47,5 pts (+0)*
Drizzt : 25 pts (+0)
Drizzt : Malus de 3 pts pour 3 semaines de retard.
Rakken : 28,5 pts (+0)
Rakken : Malus de 3 pts pour 3 semaines de retard, et je suis trs gentil (jai hsit  faire -1 par jour, mais jai eu peur darriver  un score ngatif)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

13. Seb33300




> !~" 
> quelqu'un qui court


D: Cours Forest ! Cours !!!! Bon jai un peu de mal  visualiser le coureur entirement mais vu que je fais de lathl je vais tre gentil : 2,5/5
R: Un peu de mal aussi, mais je ne fait pas dathl. 2/5




> |# 
> quelqu'un aux toilettes qui lit un livre


D: Attention  la chasse deau (cf Mlyn84) ! 4/5
R: Avec un journal tu frisais le 5 :  4/5




> *$>< 
> quelqu'un qui fait de l'halterophilie


D: On voit clairement la phase de prparation pour lpaule jete : 3/5
R: Swarzyyy ! : 4/5




> ))! 
> un X-men


D: Meme en ayant vu les films, je vois pas : 1/5
R: Je ne saurai pas dire lequel cest, mais y a de lide quand mme : 2,5/5




> =+ 
> La tte de dingo dans mickey


D: Jespre que tu tes mal exprim et que ce nest pas ce  quoi je pense 2,5/5
R: Je crois que je ne veux mme pas comprendre ;-p : 2/5




> }N{ 
> Le Z de Zorro


D: Le Z de zro : 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: Ctait mieux fait la fois prcdente. 2/5




> ~[\^} 
> Titeuf


D: Joli, jaime pas Titeuf mais cest bien trouv : 3,5/5
R: Bien vu ! : 4/5




> &_! 
> Une tte la bouche grande ouverte


D: Cette explication na ni queue ni tte : 1/5
R: Cest dingo tout ca 1/5




> )- 
> Un cocktail ?


D: Ca manque dassertivit ce point dinterrogation. Il faut avoir plus confiance en toi. Sauf quici en loccurrence cest plagia : 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: Un martini ! voila qui parle, un  coktail ? , cest quand mme moins imag quoi 2,5/5




> _- 
> la fin du monde


D: La fin justifie le (score) moyen : 2/5
R: Pas convaincu non plus l : 1/5

[Quote]
<)))>< 
Une truite 
D: Dire que ceci manque doriginalit est un doux euphmisme : +0
R: Ide pour les futurs gagnant, permettez davoir des points ngatifs pour le smiley bonus. +0

*Total : 46,5 pts (+0)*
Drizzt : 21,5 pts (+0)
Rakken : 25 pts (+0)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

14. FrancoisIT 




> !~" 
> Un poireau (!) parle  une pomme de terre () de problme mtaphysique des effets de l'eau (~) et de la pluie (").


D: Ca va bien se passer, les gentils hommes en blancs vont venir te chercher 2/5
R: Mes avis que ta du manger du serpent avari. (D: Rakken a oubli de noter, donc je met 2 pour la forme)




> |# 
> Un haltrophile moustachu ayant un gros bouton sur le nez.


D: Encore un effect secondaire du dopage a. 2,5/5 
R: Je vois le nez, le bouton, la moustache mais pourquoi haltrophile ? 3/5




> *$>< 
> Je place le dcors : Un moustique (*), un homme passablement nerv qui entend cette fichu bestiole tourne autour de lui.


Soudain le moustique approche de son oreille. Et PAF, une belle claque dans la gueule et et un moustique toujours vivant.  
D: Des claques sur vos joues, des claques sur vos cuisses  super Timor est encore plus fort  4/5 
R: Les moustiques, cest le mal.4/5




> ))! 
> Un gaucher super triste parce que le coiffeur lui a fait une raie sur le ct.


D: Je ne pense pas que ce soit la peine de se mettre dans cet tat 2/5
R: Cest peut-tre parce que cest la fin et que je fatigue, mais jai un peu de mal. 1,5/5




> =+ 
> Un geek britannique qui a l'il qui brille.


D: Lexplication elle par contre nest pas brillante : 1,5/5
R: Un point pour lide du geek britannique : 1/5




> }N{ 
> What else ?


D: Une proposition avec moins dun mois de retard peu tre ? 3,5/5
R: Attention au piano ! 4/5




> ~[\^} 
> Une souris obse qui a un point de ct.


D: Meme en rpondant 1 mois aprs je sais encore remarquer un plagiat : 0/5 (+1 car ctait pas crit explicitement cette anne quil ne fallait pas plagier)
R: Lanne dernire, le vainqueur avait fait une histoire avec des souris, ca vaut un bonus compltement arbitraire qui amne ta note  3,5/5.




> &_! 
> Un individu suspect qui arrive avec un scateur devant un arbre.


D: Jespere que cest un arbuste sinon avec un scateur larbre craint pas grand chose : 2/5
R: Laurel, non, ne tue pas Hardi ! (ou linverse) : 2/5




> )- 
> Qui a crev l'il de snoopie ?


D: Cest Droopy qui tait jaloux dun autre personnage avec un nom en  oopy . : 4/5 car cest vrai que a ressemble bien  Snoopy et 0,5 pour la faute dorthographe sur le nom. : 3,5/5
R: Im very happy : 3/5




> _- 
> Un chinois qui viens de passer sous la guillotine, mais pourquoi l'on-t-il coup en deux ?


D: Beuh cest un peu le principe dune guillotine non ? : 1,5/5
R: Y a des gens avec une imagination suraliste quand mme : 1/5





> <)))>< 
> C'est cyclope (Des Xmens bien sur ! Mais avant l'pisode 3 parce que sinon ...) qui se concentre pour envoy son rayon laser sur ... rien du tout. Mais faut pas lui en vouloir, vous voyez bien qu'il est bourr et qu'il est en train de vomir !


D: Sont toujours pas l les hommes en blanc ? Faut faire quelque chose la cest urgent : +0,5
R: 1 point pour cyclope, et -0,5, parce quil a Sali le tapis, bref +0,5


*Total : 41 pts (+1)*
Drizzt : 23,5pts (+0,5)
Drizzt : Malus de 4pts pour 4 semaines de retard. (et oui 1 point pour deux jours par rapport  witch cest comme a je suis injuste)
Rakken : 25 pts (+0,5)
Rakken : Its good to be bad, -3,5 pour moi  cause du retard.

----------


## Alvaten

Pour la deuxime fois de suite je suis  la limite de la troisime marche.

Flicitation au 3 premier !

----------


## mlny84

::yaisse2::  Smiley d'or !  ::yaisse2::  
Merci au jury 
Si j'ai bien compris me voil organisatrice du Smiley d'Or 2010 avec Maxoo (et les scores sont serrs)

Petite explication quand mme sur le s'charper...


> |#
> Un prisonnier en bas du mur qui pense  une solution pour "s'charper"
> D: Echarper =  Blesser gravement avec un instrument tranchant; dchiqueter, massacrer.  Mais pourquoi il voudrait faire a le prisonnier ??? 2,5/5
> R: Un suicide par peur de la chasse deau ? : 3/5


# = C# = Csharp = s'charper = s'chapper  ::aie:: 

Oui je sais c'tait tir par les cheveux, mais j'aime bien vos commentaires  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

j'ai eu le smiley de l'audace, j'ai eu le smiley de l'audace, j'ai eu le smiley de l'audace, nananreuh  ::yaisse2:: 




 ::dehors:: 


Par contre Mlny smiley d'or pour sa premire participation, moi je dis qu'il y a un truc .....  ::ange:: 

pas taper, pas taper, pas taper   ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Pas de podium mais un smiley spcial pour moi  ::ccool:: 
Vivement la prochaine !!!  ::mouarf:: 

Bravo aux vainqueurs !

----------


## Alvaten

En plus de suis ex-aequo avec le 3me, ca m'aprendra  pas lire les post des autre, j'aurais gagn un points sans se smile "plagi"  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Cot malus le 3eme a t pas mal servi aussi donc pas trop de regrets  avoir  ::): 

@Auteur : non non pas le smiley d'audace, celui d'auto-plagiat, rien  voir  ::mrgreen:: 

@mlyn84 : A vi, je me disais bien aussi que a devait pas etre a la  dfinition !!

----------


## BornBanane

Pauvre de moi  ::calim2:: . Dernier  ::aie:: 

Enfin j'ai mon nom en gros  ::mrgreen:: .

Bravo aux gagnants  ::ccool:: .

----------


## Auteur

> Enfin j'ai mon nom en gros .


on a bien vu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BornBanane

Je trouve que le smiley qui m'a t attribu ressemble un peu a mon avatar ! 
J'aurais du faire sourire mon chat  ::aie:: 
Zut alors  ::calim2::

----------


## Maxoo

Ouais !! (mais bon deux fois smiley d'argent ... mais c'est quand je prend la premire place !!)

mlny84 on se dit  l'anne prochaine pour une organisation de folie  :;): 

P.S: je sais j'arrive un peu tard, mais c'est la faute  Rakken (te prsente pas l'anne prochaine  ::aie:: )

----------


## Seb33300

> 13. Seb33300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				!~"
> quelqu'un qui court
> ...


Il suffit de tourner le smiley :
! c'est la tte les cheveux dans le vent
" les pieds
 le ventre et les bras se balanant :O


Avant dernier  ::aie:: 
Je ferait mieux l'anne prochaine !

----------


## witch

Salut, 

Flicitations pour les gagnants.
J'aime bien vos interprtation  ::D:  
bienque j'ai l'impression que je ne serai jamais parmi les trois premiers  ::cry::  
bref merciiii c'est amusant de vous lire  :;):  
en fait pour a 


> R: Tu connais lhistoire de paf le mme ?


je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'une question, je rponds dans tous les cas ...
la rponse est non  ::mrgreen:: 

++

----------


## Maxoo

Pourrait-on mettre le sujet en "discussion importante" ?

 ::merci::

----------

